# How about a monitor mod?



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

This looks really good. http://steampunkworkshop.com/lcd.shtml


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Cool. Turned out really well.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

teh sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

nice i would prefer a future one though


----------

